# looking for overnight wild spot between lincoln and skegness



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, travelling to Skegness on the 11th of Feb , will be going around 7 o'clock , so need somewhere to over night , layby etc , between Lincoln and Skegness, any ideas anyone ?


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

there's a layby at North reston I've used. I think I got it from the campsite reviews


Bob


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

just checked out the reston one looks ok but its quite a bit to far north for us


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi do you want to be nearer to Lincoln, than Skegness.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just before you reach the outskirts of Skegness on Burgh Road, there is a large hotel
http://southviewleisure.org.uk/

Just before this hotel on the left ( as you drive from Lincoln ) is a large tree lined layby. Motorhomes often park there overnight.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There is a big laybye,just before you enter Wragby on the southbound side,(Toilets etc.),but in many places around that area,where they have taken out bends,(old road) you can find somewhere to lay your head i am sure. Also,what about Pubs,often if you have a drink,or meal,they will let you stay on the pub yard.Think positive Moriarti,do it.
Gearjammer.
PS. Up the Rams!!Lol.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

now that may just be exactly the spot, thanks Briarose


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

and thanks gearjammer looks promising there too


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> There is a big laybye,just before you enter Wragby on the southbound side,(Toilets etc.),but in many places around that area,where they have taken out bends,(old road) you can find somewhere to lay your head i am sure. Also,what about Pubs,often if you have a drink,or meal,they will let you stay on the pub yard.Think positive Moriarti,do it.
> Gearjammer.
> PS. Up the Rams!!Lol.


I was going to also suggest that one.

Not sure if you are interested but the former Kings Head on the Skegness road has been re-vamped and re-named.

They have big sign outside now saying tourers welcome with EHU. I can't just bring to mind what it has been renamed but it certainly looks a lot better than the sorry state it was in this picture. In fact it looks very nice now and they do food.
http://www.closedpubs.co.uk/lincolnshire/gunby_kingshead.html


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we will check that one out as we pass, might be ok for another day thanks


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I am taking a guess that you might be going to the Skegness Sands (if you are going to a camp site).

Another place near there is the lay-by off the A52 just before Butlins....this link shows a pub, but the road up to it which you can see on this map.
http://www.bigreddirectory.com/the_beachcomber-ingoldmells-skegness

Has often had motorhomes parked for the night. There is a white house by a caravan site, it is the road behind that.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

you read my mind , Skegness sands it is , just fancied a few days break and its easy to get in and out there.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

The-Cookies said:


> you read my mind , Skegness sands it is , just fancied a few days break and its easy to get in and out there.


Yes a nice spot ESP if the weather is reasonable with the beach being so near.

Shame they have never done anything with the spot the Dunes pub used to be on. The Chinese just down the road has new owners (don't know if you have used it before). and the chip shop at the bottom is already open for the season so you won't go hungry :wink:

The other week I read a post of yours ref Norfolk. When you recommended a site did you mean the C&CC at Runton. ? I did put a post on the topic but I don't think you must have seen it.


----------

